# Ewe that had SEPTUPLETS



## boykin2010 (Aug 3, 2011)

http://www.sheep.cornell.edu/links/farmers/stillmeadow/pictures/septuplets/index.html

Here is a link to the website i found this on. I was amazed at how one female could have that many lambs at once. This isnt even the world record! The world record is 8 but that was set a long time ago and there is no picture. I feel bad for that ewe. Can you just imagine how big she was before she had 7 lambs!


----------



## Lizzie098 (Aug 3, 2011)

WOW   I feel so sorry for that poor animal!!! But I'm happy they all look healthy.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow, that is amazing.  and the fact that she was raising all of them with just some extra supplemental bottles.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 3, 2011)

34.5 lbs of lamb...that's one good ewe!


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 3, 2011)

Whitmore Farm in Maryland had a set of septuplets last year: http://whitmorefarm.blogspot.com/2010/03/lambs-lambs-everywhere.html


----------

